# MFS Lost & Found



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lost* Saturday 6/2 below Murph's Hole - two IK paddles
*Found* Tuesday 6/5 in Trail Camp - pair of glasses, identify to claim.

- Jerry Malloy


----------



## lucanski (Sep 20, 2009)

there was a lost pair of sunclouds posted at flying b ranch. Maybe contact them for their number on the ad.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

I lost my Matt Leidecker MFS guidebook I on 5/14. If you look on the map page that shows dagger falls I wrote in red on the map that they have toilets. 

It was left at Shelf Camp

Thanks,


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

lucanski said:


> there was a lost pair of sunclouds posted at flying b ranch. Maybe contact them for their number on the ad.


Thanks - I left a message on the Flying Ranch Resorts' phone, hopefully they'll relay the info.
If not, maybe someone launching in the next days will have the chance to record the contact info.

Jerry


----------

